# Another Trade Idea



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Hey guys i posted this on another thread but i guess i need your opinions too...

*Boston Celtics*

Incoming Player

Jason Terry
Salary: $6,666,667 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 16.4 REB: 1.8 AST: 3.9 PER: 18.04

Outgoing Players: Dan Dickau, Brian Scalabrine, Tony Allen

*Dallas Mavericks*

Incoming Players

Dan Dickau
Salary: $2,255,350 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 3.3 REB: 0.8 AST: 2.1 PER: 10.43
Photo: Brian Scalabrine
Brian Scalabrine
Salary: $2,586,207 Years Remaining: 4
PTS: 2.6 REB: 1.4 AST: 0.4 PER: 4.16
Photo: Tony Allen
Tony Allen
Salary: $969,600 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 4.1 REB: 2.0 AST: 0.9 PER: 7.65

Outgoing Players: Jason Terry

How's that for our backcourt help??


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks good on paper, but with Dallas doign so well this year in the West, I don't think they'd want to be trading away a centerpiece of that offense. Good idea though.


(Nice Avatar)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

itll never happen...possibly the best team in the west trading away their 2nd best player and starting pg for an injured pg a guy coming back from an injury and scalabrine and his 5-yr contract..ha


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> itll never happen...possibly the best team in the west trading away their 2nd best player and starting pg for an injured pg a guy coming back from an injury and scalabrine and his 5-yr contract..ha



They own us...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> itll never happen...possibly the best team in the west trading away their 2nd best player and starting pg for an injured pg a guy coming back from an injury and scalabrine and his 5-yr contract..ha


2nde best player? I'd have to disagree.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> 2nde best player? I'd have to disagree.



terry is better than stackhouse and right now hes better than howard...assunming u believe howard is better but think of it this way...who could they afford to lose less???...terry whos the initiator of the offense and whos bachup is darell armstrong...or howard a 6-7 wingman who they have 2 more than capable replacements for in stackhouse and daniels


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> terry is better than stackhouse and right now hes better than howard...assunming u believe howard is better but think of it this way...who could they afford to lose less???...terry whos the initiator of the offense and whos bachup is darell armstrong...or howard a 6-7 wingman who they have 2 more than capable replacements for in stackhouse and daniels


Ask any Mavs fan who is more importent to the teams record and Howard is much more vital. He is a much better defender and can rebound as well. He puts up 16ppg which is very strong. Besides they have devin Harris who could take the load from Terry if they wanted him to.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Ask any Mavs fan who is more importent to the teams record and Howard is much more vital. He is a much better defender and can rebound as well. He puts up 16ppg which is very strong. Besides they have devin Harris who could take the load from Terry if they wanted him to.



terry is putting up just as many points with almost identical numbers to howard other than howard has more rebs and terry has more assists...but terry being a pg makes him more valuable period...the pg is responsible for the entire offense and have the ball in their hands what 3/4 of the game...if howard was averaging 30 maybe id say yea but with similar stats and more experience terry is more valuable...im not saying howard isnt valuable but hes much more expendible at this point than terry


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Josh Howard isn't a _much_ better defender as Terry is very good. I say they're equally valuable. Jason Terry is doing some amazing things this year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Josh Howard isn't a _much_ better defender as Terry is very good. I say they're equally valuable. Jason Terry is doing some amazing things this year.



yes...equally valuable in talent maybe BUT he is the pg...there are many less good pgs than there are good wing players...many


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yes...equally valuable in talent maybe BUT he is the pg...there are many less good pgs than there are good wing players...many


Just because he is the PG? If Devin Harris had Terry minutes he would be far and away the better player, just the fact that they have Harris makes terry less valuble

Terry is not even valuble for what he does at the point he is not much of a passer at all.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> howard isnt valuable but hes much more expendible at this point than terry


Are you telling me that Howards backups make him more expandable than Terry, who has Devin Harris. Terry is a scoring PG with decent defense. Howard is more valuble at his position than Terry is because he can do it all, score, rebound, pass, defend, steals. When Terrys numbers look more like a shooting guards.

The Mavs would be a better team without Terry than without Howard


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Howard is more valuble at his position than Terry is because he can do it all, score, rebound, pass, defend, steals. When Terrys numbers look more like a shooting guard.



their statlines are almost EXACTLY the same...but lets put it this way...howard can score??? terry has more ppg....howard can pass??? terry has more apg...howards can steal??? terry has more spg...their fg ft and 3fg % are within 2% of each other...ok howard can defend maybe a little better...see if he can initiate an offense then talk to me...the mavs would not be where they are without terry and wouldnt be able to continue it without him...theyd be better off without howard than without terry


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> their statlines are almost EXACTLY the same...but lets put it this way...howard can score??? terry has more ppg....howard can pass??? terry has more apg...howards can steal??? terry has more spg...their fg ft and 3fg % are within 2% of each other...ok howard can defend maybe a little better...see if he can initiate an offense then talk to me...the mavs would not be where they are without terry and wouldnt be able to continue it without him...theyd be better off without howard than without terry


He is not a pg of course he does not have as many assists and can't run an offense, thats stupid to use against him. I figured you would be able to understand that saying those things about Howard were not comparing him to Terry but just saying he does stronger. Howard is also a younger player with more years ahead of him, he will only get better as Terry's numbers have not been as good as they once were. And you are still ignoring the fact that the Mavs have Devin Harris on the bench backing up Terry and he is already one of the best backup PGs in the league, they would be fine without Terry because Harris could easily take on Terry's role and produce just as much if not more than Terry. You can't say the same thing when you have KVH and Adrian Griffen backing you up.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ummmmm kvh and griffin or stackhouse and daniels???


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ummmmm kvh and griffin or stackhouse and daniels???


Stack is mainly a guard, and Daniels is a guard :|


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

they are wingmen...as is howard


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Stack is mainly a guard, and Daniels is a guard :|


Please. Either can play small forward in the modern NBA.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Stack is mainly a guard, and Daniels is a guard


The lengths some people will go to...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I really don't think we wouldn't trade anything as good as our season is going.

Anyways... I speak for most mavs when I say that we value Howard over Terry. Howard does all the little things that you don't get from most players in the NBA, especially from a 6'7" lanky guard. He crashs the boards like he was 6'10 and gets tons of garbage points from his effort he plays great D on usually the other teams leading scorer. Both are too important to trade at this point of our season but when it comes to trade value I feel he's pretty much untouchable. Terry on the other hand will be replaced by Devin Harris... well I would atleast hope so being drafted 5th overall.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

thank you p dub and prem...its tough fighting these battles alone


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Thankyou stevemc it is tough fighting these battle alone

maybe he won't ignore Devin Harris when you mention him, and hopefully he will read about Harris replacing Terry.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I wasn't taking any sides, just pointing out your irrational comment.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i am taking a vow to never respond to another one of dwests posts ever...its just not worth the energy


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i am taking a vow to never respond to another one of dwests posts ever...its just not worth the energy


I wrote out the same thing as you. Just added the fact how if Terry is so untouchable, then why is he going to de replaced by Devin Harris? Still no reply, kind of annoying when you ignore posts that prove you wrong.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> kind of annoying when you ignore posts that prove you wrong.




kinda like this...




DWest Superstar said:


> I'm sorry why mock the things I called facts when *I said nothing of Swift being a better rebounder*?





DWest Superstar said:


> Swift has alreadyv proved to be *a better scorer and rebounder based on night in and out,* and even if Swift is only averaging 6rpg look at perkins.





> what was that dwest????





#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> whoaaa whoaaa whoaaa dwest ur not gonna get off that easily...please explain urself with ur post on how u never said swift was a better rebounder but u really did





DWest Superstar said:


> oops, are you happy? You probably have been hitting refresh constantly awaiting my reply for the past hour.



yea that **** is kind of annoying huh???


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeh especially when I answered it right after you made your big speach on it...*sigh*


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Also #1AWF may I ask what you do for a living, you must be so sucessful, because you are so good at picking arguments with me.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Also #1AWF may I ask what you do for a living, you must be so sucessful, because you are so good at picking arguments with me.




i am very successful thank you...i will graduate after next semester with a degree in kinesiology...then i am going to go to barber school to become licensed...then to grad school to become a physical therapist....and i will have 2 successfull businesses one in PT and one barber shop...thank you for asking


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i am very successful thank you...i will graduate after next semester with a degree in kinesiology...then i am going to go to barber school to become licensed...then to grad school to become a physical therapist....and i will have 2 successfull businesses one in PT and one barber shop...thank you for asking


And what does Devin Harris mean to you?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> And what does Devin Harris mean to you?




he plays great as a 2nd string pg...who knows what he can do against the steve nashes and baron davis's of the nba for a full game...he had a yr and a half experience


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he plays great as a 2nd string pg...who knows what he can do against the steve nashes and baron davis's of the nba for a full game...he had a yr and a half experience


And what do you have to say to the fact that if you call Terry so untouchable and more than Howard that Terry is going to be replaced by Harris is the near future, probably next year?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Devin Harris is great, but Jason Terry is better for now.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Devin Harris is great, but Jason Terry is better for now.


ok #1AWF


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Devin Harris is great, but Jason Terry is better for now.




yep yep...dwest if harris was better than terry he'd be startin doncha think?...damn celtics fans really do overrate players immensely sometimes...young players that show flashes for a season or so are not great unless their name is lebron or dwayne...which come once in a lifetime


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> ok #1AWF


You may want to seek medical advice for your superiority complex.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yep yep...dwest if harris was better than terry he'd be startin doncha think?...damn celtics fans really do overrate players immensely sometimes...young players that show flashes for a season or so are not great unless their name is lebron or dwayne...which come once in a lifetime


My comment was reffering to how you called Terry irreplacable even though you know as well as I that Terry is no longer the starter come next year. But Howard the more replacable one seems to be the 3 of the future.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> celtics fans really do overrate players immensely sometimes


Coming from you?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> *My comment was reffering to how you called Terry irreplacable* even though you know as well as I that Terry is no longer the starter come next year. But Howard the more replacable one seems to be the 3 of the future.




i said that when???


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Coming from you?



umm im not the one saying that big al would get 15-10 this year...or that perkins is the next ben wallace...or any of this stuff that ive heard recently on this board from different posters...sure i like toine in his day he was one of the best players around yea hes declined alot...i said he was an important part of this team i never overrated him if thats what ur reffering to


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

It's mystifying as to why everybody still takes DWest seriously. Isn't it obvious by now he's just a troll saying things to get people's blood pressure up?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

This trade would just upset the Mavericks' chemistry and that's the last thing they want during a great season - one in which they're finally playing defense and are serious contenders. This trade doesn't really benefit the Mavs except that they lose a key cog in their offense.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dwest superstar, stop being a homer. They are almost equally important - stop spurting off stuff as if your a true Mavs fan.

Howard usually doesn't even take the opposings best player anymore (that goes to Adrian Griffin), but he is still invaluable. Terry is our PG, just because he doesn't average high assist number doesn't mean he isn't the iniatator of the offence - he is our PG and he is our #1 clutch man

Dirk is obviously the most important player - but Dallas equally relies on Howard and Terry

Terry has the chance to be replaced next year, but it's very unlikely that it will be straight away. He is our new on court leader.

We are 6-2 without Josh Howard

btw, for the trade idea? No, I'm terribly sorry but no ****ing way  hehe


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> *Dwest superstar, stop being a homer. They are almost equally important - stop spurting off stuff as if your a true Mavs fan.*
> 
> Howard usually doesn't even take the opposings best player anymore (that goes to Adrian Griffin), but he is still invaluable. *Terry is our PG, just because he doesn't average high assist number doesn't mean he isn't the iniatator of the offence - he is our PG and he is our #1 clutch man*
> 
> ...



hahahaha...any questions dwest????


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahahaha...any questions dwest????


I'm sorry he did not say anything already said. He just saidv they were equal which we disagree on. Quit milking everything your way


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Quit milking everything your way




need a tissue??


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> need a tissue??


ouch


----------

